# Always had a thing for Velma, now I know why...



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

heheh... wonderful artwork


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is quite amusing


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

She's got braaaaains.... that's why she would survive the zombie hordes! 

Love it! (especially the RIP S + F + D on the door!)


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have that shirt!!! I LOVED it as soon as I saw it!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

xrockonx911 said:


> I have that shirt!!! I LOVED it as soon as I saw it!


I was thinking of getting this shirt, but I was worried about the "silver" color of the shirt. I was really hoping it came in a darker color, like a charcoal color or something.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah the background color is basically what you get in the fabric of the T... however the fabric and the graphic are both very comfortable... (graphics can be scratchy and heavy a lot of the times... it isn't on this tshirt)

Quick side-note- I wore this for the very first time in NYC and I had three different groups of people stop me and ask to look at the shirt better! (was there 4 times previously and never had anyone stop me before.) It was pretty funny.


----------

